
Patio11's Thoughts on Tech+finance - madmax108
https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1208900552563838981
======
greenyoda
Tweets consolidated via Thread Reader:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1208900552563838981.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1208900552563838981.html)

------
kristianp
Has Patio11 joined the world of finance? I look forward to a talk from him
about it.

~~~
sqs
He works at Stripe, which is a financial technology company (goal is to
increase the gdp of the Internet).

